

Show HN: My latest project Phlipster.com, Instagram on the web. - dustyreagan
http://phlipster.com

======
jfaucett
First of all good job! Here comes my well intented critique :)

first, I'm not into the whole Instagram/photos/social-media thing at all so I
can't really say much there. Graphically, I would say the site has a couple of
nice features ( reflections even in IE7), etc. But I think overall it needs
more of a color/design unity and less clutter, it just works a little
spamy/generic for me ie (tiled background). There are still some IE bugs you
probably already know need fixing, also loading all the non-minified
scripts/css in tandem with the images gave me slower loading times than would
otherwise be the case.

Ok, thats it, again good job though :)

------
dustyreagan
I know there's competition in this space already, but I'm throwing my hat in
the ring. Feedback most welcome!

